# I'm home!



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

My dad and I went to the hospital around 11:30am. The doctor came to do the endoscopy at 12:30PM. They gave me something in my IV and I was sedated. I was awake and don't remember the tube going down my throat. Well it came to this the doctor took a couple of bospies. He said that I had inflmation in the stomach area and wanted me to stay on medication. I never knew the endsocpy was going to be so easy. The doctor asked me how old I was I told him 24 then I think he mention something about a colonsocpy. I left the hospital at 2:30PM to come home then I was sleeping at 3:00PM to 6:00PM. I am still very tired and seadated. Am going back to bed in a few. Hope you had a wondeful day. Write Back Soon Love, Leah PS. What do they give you for the inflmation?


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Is your throat sore or anything? Let me know how long you stay tired and all...I believe I have an endoscopy scheduled for the end of this month. I am in the middle of college and have tons and tons of work...so...Glad you seem okay though!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Leah-I have some inflammation in my stomach that they saw on my endoscopy too. In my case its mild gastritis (a little acid) and doesnt require medication. I would imagine the dr wants you to take an acid reducer/pump inhibitor med like prilosec or nexium (the purple pill..). The inflammation should go away or lessen in time. They always take biopsies and I'm sure yours will be fine. I'm so glad you got through it ok with little discomfort or bad memories. If you need to have a colonoscopy in my experience the bad part is the prep the day before. You already know that the sedation works well for you (so you have little memory of the proceedure). Take care. PM me or post again if I can be of any help to you again.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Nancy, Do you think my doctor will want to do a colonoscopy? I am only 24 years old. The doctor said that I have mild gastritis. Email me at leah131###sbcglobal.net Write Back Soon Hugs, Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Leah-I'll e-mail you later today or this eve.


----------



## xxsxtxrxaxtxx (Mar 10, 2004)

i went to the ER once and the Dr. told me i had gastritis, im not sure what that entails, can they find it with a specific sort of test, like Upper Endoscopy or Colonoscopy? I've had them both, but im willing to go through it once more, as long as they can find out whats going on with me, no one can seem to find it, at this rate, my parents are ready to take me to a childrens hospital in Philadelphia! I'd rather not let it get to that point, i was just wondering what does gastritis pain feel like?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I have mild gastritis, occasionally get some acid/heartburn, not enough to require medication for it. The doc did see it on an upper endocopy. IBS pain is usually in the lower part of your abdomen.


----------

